# Put a few pennies in the meter



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

....Please 

Site's running rather slow for me tonight!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Same as mate, and double posting again.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Same as mate, and double posting again.


Yea, I've got posts timing out and random messages asking me if I'm sure I want to leave the page when I'm not leaving it


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Me too, think its the illuminati's threads fault. Banning Connor B has obviously having some serious repercussions for us lol.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

It's just taken about 5 mins to update on tapatalk as well.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Slow here to luckily I'm not on the sh1t using ukm, then I'd be anoid


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Mez said:


> It's just taken about 5 mins to update on tapatalk as well.


yeah, i've found tapatalk slow all day.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> Me too, think its the illuminati's threads fault. *Banning Connor B* has obviously having some serious repercussions for us lol.


This has happened?! Must get back into the illuminati thread lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> This has happened?! Must get back into the illuminati thread lol


24 hour for posting more youtube links after being warned by @dtlv


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> 24 hour for posting more youtube links after being warned by @dtlv


Thanks for the tl;dr 

Shame it was only 24 hours


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Thanks for the tl;dr
> 
> Shame it was only 24 hours


In a way I am glad it's only 24 hrs, the thread is dead without him!


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> In a way I am glad it's only 24 hrs, the thread is dead without him!


We tried to keep it going but we don't have his level of intelligence and ability to interpret fact from fiction. Without him there will be a revolution!


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

my mobile data on my phone has been playing up all day

on three network may be linked to a server problem somewhere

what time was connor banned

i wonder if he will be back the second the ban runs out


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrbritish said:


> my mobile data on my phone has been playing up all day
> 
> on three network may be linked to a server problem somewhere
> 
> ...


I'm 99.999% sure that UKM running slow was nothing to do with Three crapping out today lol


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

resten said:


> I'm 99.999% sure that UKM running slow was nothing to do with Three crapping out today lol


depends what servers they use

or it could be f all to do with it lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrbritish said:


> depends what servers they use
> 
> or it could be f all to do with it lol


Haha, no chance lad. There's no way


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

must be down to ukm host then


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

It's still slow for me and I'm on 120mb broadband.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Next month we'll most likely be moving to a different hosting setup.

Hopefully this will ensure the site is always quick for everyone.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Next month we'll most likely be moving to a different hosting setup.
> 
> Hopefully this will ensure the site is always quick for everyone.


Cool stuff 

Think there were issues with email notifications yesterday as well as am sure I didn't receive any for most of the day.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's running really slow for me tonight...anyone else?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yup.

chugga chugga chugga chug.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> It's running really slow for me tonight...anyone else?


Yep and last night :thumbdown:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah running slow tonight


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Me to


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

latblaster said:


> It's running really slow for me tonight...anyone else?


Yup same here, slow as anything.


----------

